# Wet Food For Puppies ...



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello 

We have been giving Archie Pets at Home Advanced Nutrition canned puppy food. He loves it, absolutely adores it! But it doesn't like him, gives him terrible runs ... poor little Pie-dog 

He happily eats dry food (Arden Grange) but does prefer at least 1 meal of wet food a day. What do you recommend, if any?

 x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I have tryed Natures diet which was ok but i feed my pup raw food now Natural instinct .His bowl movements are great now and hardly any of it and it dosnt smell,also its ok to switch to this food totally rather then slowly over a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I have tryed Natures diet which was ok but i feed my pup raw food now Natural instinct .His bowl movements are great now and hardly any of it and it dosnt smell,also its ok to switch to this food totally rather then slowly over a couple of weeks.


Thanks Donna I have just been checking these out online and will order some for him to try. I'm pretty sure he is fine in himself, he's still running around and playing and the happy puppy he always is ... ?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

NI is fab,also Wainwrights puppy trays are great,hard non smelly poos also Pixie loves it


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

OK so I've been researching Natural Instinct and am I right in thinking that it is really, really expensive unless you are able to collect from them in Surrey? I could be wrong, of course I could 

I did a quote for 1x1kg tub to try at £2.85 (I think?) very reasonable. It was free to collect instore or £100 to ship ... I only live in North Oxfordshire, not the blooming Antarctic 

Is this right or am I looking at completely the wrong site


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> OK so I've been researching Natural Instinct and am I right in thinking that it is really, really expensive unless you are able to collect from them in Surrey? I could be wrong, of course I could
> 
> I did a quote for 1x1kg tub to try at £2.85 (I think?) very reasonable. It was free to collect instore or £100 to ship ... I only live in North Oxfordshire, not the blooming Antarctic
> 
> Is this right or am I looking at completely the wrong site



i would give them a call- it costs me less than a tenner for a delivery to york! Maybe the computer gremlins are having some fun with you


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I order 10kg at a time and its £6.50 delivery i would phone them first and see if they can send you out a sample it maybe something to do with you just ordering 1 tub???Also we have a referal list on here somewhere? and weve been using each others names as referals and you get £5 off your first order and so does the person who you've named i think jedicrazy has the list?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

pixie said:


> NI is fab,also Wainwrights puppy trays are great,hard non smelly poos also Pixie loves it


We've givent Vincent a Wainwright pouch for puppies and he loved it - no nasty poops after


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks ladies, I knew I could rely on you for some great, informative advice! I will contact the NI company today and see how I get on with them.

 x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Shouldn't be telling you this but if it's your first order you can get £10 of a 10+kg order by phoning and mentioning the add in Octobers addition of Dogs today.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi my puppy buddy is on natural instincts he was being fed that at jukee doodles so l thought ld give it a go,he loves it wolfs it down and yes he never as runny poos always dry not messy or smelly,l had a voucher for him to start with but needed to get more as the supply was running low,l had the same as you l put in to buy 10 pks 450gr and it came up as £117.50 so not sure what the smallest amount you can order at a normal delivery cost anyway uped the order to 20 cartons they only charged £6.50 puppy ones are £1.75 but it is very good


----------

